# Thank you AIB



## MightyTen (Jan 23, 2014)

Morning folks, 

Just a quick note to thank the guys at AIB for sorting my nightmare insurance (they will understand).

I would suggest you give them a call when it's due and there number is 02380 268351


----------



## AIBinsurance (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for your kind comments.

Glad we could of helped.


----------



## wendywo (Mar 23, 2014)

hi I have already posted this elsewhere

AIB have been very helpful to me   and I am not asking for the norm in insurance

I have to say the first time I rang them I did not get the help I needed
But after talking to a member here they told me to try again

So I did  and spoke to Darren  it seems they can now help  T ....

and can now offer what I need so worth a call ...


----------



## AIBinsurance (Apr 3, 2014)

Wendy- many thanks for your kind words - glad we could help


----------



## yorkieowl (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks Darren for the quote, £30 cheaper, but as we had been with Safeguard for quite a few years, and hadn't heard of the other company, decided to stay with them. Helped us get £20 off their quote though!


----------



## Malco (Apr 3, 2014)

*Aib*

Yes just like to add decent chaps at AIB it can't be easy trying to undercut other quotes to get business have patience and give them a chance to tailor a policy to your needs and i am sure they will make you happy. Malc


----------



## shawbags (Apr 3, 2014)

wendywo said:


> hi I have already posted this elsewhere
> 
> AIB have been very helpful to me   and I am not asking for the norm in insurance
> 
> ...



It just goes to show that some times its down to the person you speak to being bothered , again this site helped to get the job done , I will try AIB later this year , Chris.


----------



## The laird (Apr 3, 2014)

*Aib*

Been with other companies but Darren stepped up to it when I needed,even down to the fact I was flying to Devon to collect my hymer and Darren set up everything that it wS just a call to kick it in ,in fact he set it up and if I didn't want it for a small fe just to call him ,he was also a great deal cheaper than others
IMHO first class and excellant service


----------



## Pilotewanderers (May 28, 2014)

Many thanks to Darren from us. Made it an enjoyable experience!!!! And we saved a nice tank of fuel on the price. 

Thanks

PW


----------



## Pilotewanderers (May 28, 2014)

Not being funny but I found them excellent this morning. Get on the phone. 

PH


----------



## Minisorella (Jun 30, 2014)

*Thanks AIB!*

Today we've been gathering a few quotes for our motorhome insurance renewal in a couple of weeks and AIB certainly came up trumps, with the best quote for comparable cover.  Many thanks to Darren for putting in the effort and getting back to us so quickly - we're very happy new customers


----------



## WestEndSaintsFan (Sep 25, 2014)

*Exceptionally GOOD price from AIB*

Have always been loyal to Club Care Insurance Services from Camping & Caravanning Club.
This year, my renewal has got lost in postal system, but received reminder yesterday.
This time I decided to give AIB a chance, as I had more time to phone around etc.
After speaking to Laura, she said that she would be able to beat Club Care. 
While waiting for her to phone back with quote, I phoned Club Care to confirm their quote, which dropped from £282 to £232, because value was now less than what I purchased it for 5 years ago.
( So with Club Care, I have been renewing at inflated value, because I could not be bothered / had time to phone them. )

Laura ( from AIB ) phoned back, with a price of  £196.50, with slightly better conditions than Club Care.
Hence I changed to AIB immediately as insurance runs out at midnight.

Therefore I am £85.50 better off, for one phonecall.

Thanks again Laura & All at AIB.


----------



## Admin (Sep 25, 2014)

madcampercoupleplusgrandkids said:


> Have always been loyal to Club Care Insurance Services from Camping & Caravanning Club.
> This year, my renewal has got lost in postal system, but received reminder yesterday.
> This time I decided to give AIB a chance, as I had more time to phone around etc.
> After speaking to Laura, she said that she would be able to beat Club Care.
> ...



I am glad to see that you got a good deal.


----------



## Mocha (Oct 26, 2014)

Another vote for AIB here too. Reduced our renewal from Adrian Flux by 20% 

Laura again very helpful.


----------



## AIBinsurance (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks again for all your kind comments, we are building a fantastic relationship with the members of Wild Camping and the guys and girls really enjoy talking to you all.

Thanks again and for anyone needing insurance call the team on 02380 268351 or visit AIB Insurance | Airsports Insurance Bureau


----------



## maingate (Nov 7, 2014)

runnach said:


> Emailed Darren 08.37hrs last Friday, regarding my issue with them, no reply to date.
> 
> My experience with AIB has far from being a good experience and, for the record, their quote was dearer than my then current insurer, but hearing all the praises raised within this site was crucial factor to doing business with them. Bad choice on my part.
> 
> Are there any good insurers/brokers out there??



I tried a quote but they came out with the same amount as my C&CC renewal quote. So far Caravanguard look to be my best option, saving about £60.


----------



## AIBinsurance (Jan 3, 2015)

Pilotewanderers said:


> Not being funny but I found them excellent this morning. Get on the phone.
> 
> PH



That's very kind of you to say, thank you for your kind words


----------



## AIBinsurance (Jan 3, 2015)

Mocha said:


> Another vote for AIB here too. Reduced our renewal from Adrian Flux by 20%
> 
> Laura again very helpful.



Thank you for your kind words - they will be passed onto Laura in the team


----------



## AIBinsurance (Jan 3, 2015)

madcampercoupleplusgrandkids said:


> Have always been loyal to Club Care Insurance Services from Camping & Caravanning Club.
> This year, my renewal has got lost in postal system, but received reminder yesterday.
> This time I decided to give AIB a chance, as I had more time to phone around etc.
> After speaking to Laura, she said that she would be able to beat Club Care.
> ...



Thank you for writing some a nice write up, your kind words will be passed onto Laura.  Happy new year


----------



## bubwal (Jan 15, 2015)

Got a good quote from AIB today and took their policy out for the MH including European cover and breakdown cover - after having the MH 12 months venturing over the channel this year. They couldn't come close though with the car renewal and that was with an extra £20 off if I had the two policies with them. Car business went elsewhere.

Laura was very friendly and helpful. Great customer service.


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Jan 15, 2015)

I insured my RV with these guys. 
Got a good premium. And full cover 
I am looking a adding another motor home on to policy when I return to uk  ( so I can sell it ) 
Will let you know how that turns out after May. 
But well done ABI


----------



## korky (Jan 16, 2015)

Tried AIB today.

Friendly efficient service, but were £100 dearer than Aviva through Motorhome Facts.

But we all have different requirements and vehicles so may be good for some people.

Korky.


----------



## AIBinsurance (Mar 5, 2015)

Sorry we were unable to assist......hopefully we will 'woe' you to us next year!

Thanks for trying us anyway


----------



## scotsy (Mar 24, 2015)

*Swopped my MH insurance to AIB today*

I have just saved a small fortune by cancelling my MH ins and taking cover out with AIB after chatting with Darren, the refund was about 50% of the full premium of AIB and there was only just over 3 months left of the policy to run

Ian:mad1:


----------



## AIBinsurance (May 21, 2015)

bubwal said:


> Got a good quote from AIB today and took their policy out for the MH including European cover and breakdown cover - after having the MH 12 months venturing over the channel this year. They couldn't come close though with the car renewal and that was with an extra £20 off if I had the two policies with them. Car business went elsewhere.
> 
> Laura was very friendly and helpful. Great customer service.



I will pass your kind comments onto Laura and sorry we were unable to assist with your own car - next year we will have another go and hopefully get both!!!

Thanks for your motorhome business and thanks again for your kind comments.


----------



## QFour (May 22, 2015)

Saved £35 on Car Insurance with AIB

Thank you Nigel


----------



## Private (Jul 27, 2015)

*Thank you Nigel & AIB*

My motorhome insurance just started to creep up on my last renewal & this one. Although I think under £300 for comprehensive cover (including European breakdown recovery) is fair, I thought I’d call around a bit just to check the market. As expected all calls yielded higher prices; until I called AIB & got through to Nigel. My first surprise was that he was not an ‘automaton’; unlike most people on the other end of the line for insurance quotes. He listened to my requirements fully & found me a policy that matched them & came in about £20 cheaper than my renewal quote. It is not a massive amount but as others have said it effectively pays for my Wild Camping subscription for this year.

Nigel was then set the task of beating my home insurance renewal.  As I got a great introductory offer from a new company he could not beat it BUT he warned me to check I did have 60 days away from home cover (as I had requested) as it sounded unlikely; Nigel knew the underwriters I mentioned normally only covered 30 days. When I asked the broker to confirm the details, Nigel was proved correct but they managed to find an alternative underwriter for the same price. This just proved that Nigel definitely is not an ‘automaton’ & is not the type to take his ball home when he is not in to bat. 

To conclude: If you want a break from the run of the mill insurance brokers then give AIB & Nigel a call. Even if he can’t beat your best quote I can guarantee he won’t leave you feeling like you’ve just wasted 20 minutes talking to someone who wasn’t really listening (as many other brokers do).


----------



## Beemer (Jul 27, 2015)

Does their insurance cover European breakdown too?


----------



## Private (Jul 27, 2015)

*Eiropean Breakdown*



Beemer said:


> Does their insurance cover European breakdown too?



I asked for breakdown cover as an option. It is priced separately from the insurance (£75) but the total fees for fully comprehensive insurance plus breakdown cover, taxes etc. came in at £270 for me. The breakdown cover is for 90 days European trip; which is generous in comparison to others. BTW I'm under 50 & live in a City insurance companies are not too favourable about so anybody missing AIB out of their call list should think again.


----------



## AIBinsurance (Jul 28, 2015)

Beemer said:


> Does their insurance cover European breakdown too?



We can cover European breakdown cover on any size motorhome, yes.


----------



## AIBinsurance (Jul 28, 2015)

User1 said:


> Saved £35 on Car Insurance with AIB
> 
> Thank you Nigel



Thanks for your kind comments, these will be passed to Nigel now


----------

